# Позвоночник: своевременная профилактика у новорожденных и маленьких детей



## imglobal (10 Мар 2013)

Добрый день!
Предлагаю пообщаться на тему маленьких детей. Пусть у нас, взрослых, есть проблемы с позвоночником, но хочется предостеречь наших детей.

Начну с простого вопроса.
Купил новорожденному ребенку матрац трехслойный: латекс, холофайбер (внутри), кокосовая койра (насколько понял это волокна кокоса переплетеные латексом).
Вопрос - на какой стороне спать?
Предполагаю, что на кокосовой стороне, т.к. она более жесткая.
До скольки лет (месяцев)?

И еще.
Для взрослых (по словам д. Ступина) спать на жестком вредно, т.к. не сохраняется таким образом естественный изгиб позвоночника (если не ошибаюсь), попа не проваливается.
А у детей нет такой проблемы? Т.е. на жестком можно спать?


----------

